# Liquid Carnuaba



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

People I'm looking at getting a new liquid wax, but what one?

Help please.

Joe


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Collinite 845


----------



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

IanG said:


> Collinite 845


Good results with this?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Could try the new meguiars ultimate liquid wax, not to sure if its contains carnauba.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Do you want a liquid wax or a spray wax?

What have you used previously and what did you like about them?

845 is a strong choice and I also like Auto Finesse Tough Coat and Optimum Car Wax.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Trip tdi said:


> Could try the new meguiars ultimate liquid wax, not to sure if its contains carnauba.


Its a liquid sealant


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Joech92 said:


> People I'm looking at getting a new liquid wax, but what one?
> 
> Help please.
> 
> Joe


All of our polishes contain carnauba, take a look at the link, see if its any use:thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=248226


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Joech92 said:


> Good results with this?


Yeah if your prep work is up to scratch.


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

does collinite contain carnauba?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Tazz said:


> does collinite contain carnauba?


What one?


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Joech92 said:


> Good results with this?


Yes decent durability and a good shine.

Currently using it on my winter wheels and 3 months in and it's still doing a good job as cleaning them is easier


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Tazz said:


> does collinite contain carnauba?


According to Collinite

"All 3 last step waxes serve the same function: to provide a high gloss carnauba shine and lasting protection. All 3 contain copious amounts of wax-both rare Brazilian carnauba and premium synthetic polymers"


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Ross said:


> Its a liquid sealant


Thanks for pointing that out to me, i was not aware its a liquid sealant.

I properly go along with 845 then, but i;m not to sure of it contains any carnauba though, but lasts long on the survival limits of the weather.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Megs call it a wax to make it more market friendly.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah the Megs Ultimate is a synthetic so is a sealant..

Colly 845 popular choice...

Talking of colly...

A bit from there site on the 845/915/476

*What's the difference between the auto waxes; No. 845 Insulator Wax, No. 476s Super Double Coat and the No. 915 Marque D' Elegance?

All 3 last step waxes serve the same function: to provide a high gloss carnauba shine and lasting protection. All 3 contain copious amounts of wax-both rare Brazilian carnauba and premium synthetic polymers. However, their degree of durability, ease of use, and warmth of shine vary. Think of it this way;

1. No.476s - most durable protection/weather defense. Most elbow grease required during application.

2. No. 915- 2nd most durable and slightly easier than the 476s to apply/remove. No. 915 lends our warmest shine to dark tones like navy and black due to its highest concentration of rare carnauba.

3. No. 845- easiest of the 3 to apply/remove with slightly less durability than the No. 915.
*


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm not convinced Colli is the most natural of waxes lol!

Tbf the whole wax/sealant line is very blurry now and more a marketing term than anything else!


----------



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

Well before I've only really used a meguairs liquid carnuaba as part of the three stage thing but I want to improve this. I like the way you can apply and removely nicely and and all done in the time of a coat of polish (by hand) and personly I like the finish of wax over polish


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Out of all of them, 845 sounds the best one to me, specially for a user for a quick wax top up session, it will be quicker as well, as its a liquid base.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Joech92 said:


> Well before I've only really used a meguairs liquid carnuaba as part of the three stage thing but I want to improve this. I like the way you can apply and removely nicely and and all done in the time of a coat of polish (by hand) and personly I like the finish of wax over polish


Yes the Megs Stage 3 is nice and easy to use but very, very poor durability wise.

Swap that out for 845 and you will be suitably impressed 

Bit more info on it here for you - although so popular it's out of stock!! 

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/collinite-no-845-insulator-wax/prod_208.html


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 1, 2009)

I have the following two liquid waxes with the manufactures description regarding carnauba content:

Bilt Hamber hydra-wax - contains high grade T1 carnauba wax

Collinite 845 - contains Brazilian carnauba

My preference is 845 on flat colour paint, hydra-wax on metallic paint.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

If you like that wet looking wax...
try Pinnacle Liquid Souveran OR Migliore liquid wax,both are very very good looking waxes.


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

For ease of use and looks you really can't beat Prima Banana Gloss. It not the most durable though lasting around 40-60 days before needing re-applied. Only takes about 5 mins to do a whole car though.


----------



## Dan_S (Nov 10, 2011)

Banana gloss really is a great looking wax but not terribly durable, as said above application is so quick due to its very 'thin' consistency. Filling ability is also very good if its being used on paint with mild swirls too.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

ronwash said:


> If you like that wet looking wax...
> try Pinnacle Liquid Souveran OR Migliore liquid wax,both are very very good looking waxes.


I found Liquid Souveran to be very silvery and reflective, but not at all wet looking. Very blingy sealant looking. Very easy to use though.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Paddy_R said:


> For ease of use and looks you really can't beat Prima Banana Gloss. It not the most durable though lasting around 40-60 days before needing re-applied. Only takes about 5 mins to do a whole car though.


Hydra is far far better than banana gloss the durability of banana is nothing to write home about, hope it makes up for this in summer with more gloss...

However 3 products on a bare bonnet that had not had anything on it for a few months also no claying etc, but all products on level playing field...










Picture taken after 15 days and after a good wash....
Open hose soaked the bonnet and picture taken some 2 seconds later.... the centre panel had already shed the water leaving beading.

Prima Banana is on the right as you look at it Bilt Hamber hydra in the middle and Carplan Fast wax on the left.


----------



## Dan_S (Nov 10, 2011)

Isn't the Liquid Souveran like a lot of Liquid 'waxes' that are more like sealants due to their polymer content?


----------



## Jason M5 (Jul 15, 2010)

Well i can't see by Collinite 845,this stuff is the ******,and cheap as chips.


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

chemical guys instawax hands down mate, its a 2 part in the bottle until you shake it to activate. been using it a while now and its bomb proof!!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Dan_S said:


> Isn't the Liquid Souveran like a lot of Liquid 'waxes' that are more like sealants due to their polymer content?


the sample I got from Autogeek doesn't look glossy or glassy at all. Just silvery reflective, and very sterile. I don't like the look at all.


----------



## Dan_S (Nov 10, 2011)

Good to know Matty, the liquid souveran finish sounds disappointing. I prefer paste waxes to liquids or a quick top up with a spray wax/sealant, don't have to worry about cold weather here :thumb: I only use the Banana gloss for its swirl filling usually over Amigo + Epic so durability isn't its main purpose.


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

You can try Gtechniq C3


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> the sample I got from Autogeek doesn't look glossy or glassy at all. Just silvery reflective, and very sterile. I don't like the look at all.


Mate i worked that wax a few cars with the paint looking very much like the paste version of souveran,which is wet as hell,no sealant reflective looks..
im very surprise from what youre saying.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

845 for the winter. I have had awesome results with my tech wax 2.0 ( meguiars ) it is a bit down on durability, however, it has lasted all of december and this part of 2012 and is still beading.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Theres so many out there on the market, you have alot of selection available, others might say this and this product, but a product might not work for you.

Whats your budget, how many times will you be waxing, what ease of use do you want from the wax easy removal always ticks the boxes, removal by cloth, plus the look you want to go for, carnauba gives a warm glow to the paint, plus durability, depends which wax on the market.

The one that swings to mind, and everyone is spot on here, is collinite 845, but again you can always go for chemicals guys hardcore wax, cheap plus gives a decent finish to the paint, its a paste wax, but i have never tried it so can't comment.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

You can always throw in a qd in the collection as well, once the car has been waxed, and the next wash is on the cards, you can use qd to maintain the waxed finish plus give the wax more durability, there is carnauba qd;s on the market available.


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Optimum Car Wax is a great spray wax and only takes a few minutes to apply.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

ronwash said:


> Mate i worked that wax a few cars with the paint looking very much like the paste version of souveran,which is wet as hell,no sealant reflective looks..
> im very surprise from what youre saying.


To me it looks *NOTHING* like the paste version!  The paste version is why I got this stuff to try.....

Trust me, I love the wet look. This one failed for me on so many levels.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

one that seems to be forgotten about and is a fantastic liquid wax is clearkote, so wet


----------



## mare8 (Jan 7, 2011)

My favorite liquid waxes
Optimum Car Wax
Gtechniq C3
Wolf Chemicals Liquid wax "New Moon"


----------



## Dan_S (Nov 10, 2011)

As always when the OP doen't list any criteria or qualities they are looking for in a product you'll get a list of brands, many and varied :wall:

Poorboys Liquid Natty's Blue - another good liquid wax :thumb:


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Paddy_R said:


> For ease of use and looks you really can't beat Prima Banana Gloss. It not the most durable though lasting around 40-60 days before needing re-applied. Only takes about 5 mins to do a whole car though.


+1 for BG. Joy to use. :thumb:


----------



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

Has anyone got pictures of this banana gloss or colly 845?


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Check the various gallery sections, plenty in there.

Fish


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

You can't go wrong with either. The Colli has the durability whilst the BG edges it on looks (and will fill somewhat if you need it to do so). It is now the only wax I use on my black Land Rover as it really does add to the finish....and is so quick to apply that having to re-wax a Land Rover once a month is no great problem (and that's saying something!)

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Colly 845 is a piece of **** to use but my personal preference is AF tough Coat.


----------



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> Colly 845 is a piece of **** to use but my personal preference is AF tough Coat.


Do you use this on your GTi as I need a new one for my lupo


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Yes mate, I put on 2 layers around 4-5 months ago and it's still going strong.
I would 100% recommend it :thumb: you won't be disappointed.


----------



## cocos (Dec 28, 2010)

What abaout scholl w6?


----------



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

Bilt-Hamber, really easy to apply and remove. 

Fantastic durability.


----------

